# Pet Toys



## rob55 (Dec 1, 2012)

heyyy, Christmas is coming:dita:, What are you getting your babies for Christmas? My pets have so many toys that I think I will make each one a huge basket full of goodies. They would appreciate that.


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

Kong fillers -they have way to many toys
This year we decided to hep our daughter to donate toys dog food for the dogs hone -so instead of spoiling ourselves we used the money to buy stuff dor dogs that aren't as lucky as ours ;-)


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, Milly's just got a new coat, so that can count as one of her presents. Otherwise, they really do need new toys so I'm looking at tough, durable toys which can withstand Milly's chewing 

This year, I'm also buying for my brother's dogs, as well as working with astara to put a hamper together for a rescue shelter around here.

With all this money I'll be spending on our 4 legged friends, the humans of my family will be getting a pair of socks each :dita: :lol:


----------



## morphtechno34a (Dec 26, 2012)

Keep your dog's head to prevent trigger problem behavior and to promote oral health with dog toys and games. Choose a toy that your canine character and habits meets. Our wide range of quality include dog toys and games eat toys and games, automatic toys and games, toys, plush noisy toys, games and more. Find a new favorite toy your dog here.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

We got our kitties a tube feeder thing which makes them think before gobbling food down!


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Ours each got a hurtta raincoat, a harness and a new collar. They ha all of their toys earlier than Christmas day


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Recycled collars from the collar basket. They were very pleased though :thumbup:


----------



## JustinJLai (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## bigcaat (Jan 9, 2013)

Best cat toy we found this year was "Da Bird". You'd think it wouldn't be different than any other feather on the end of a string, but it is, and my cats have *gone berserk* over it.

However they did it, it sounds like a bird flying through the air. Of course, we had to buy replacement feathers within the week because the cats attacked it with a vengeance. Not cheap, but they're worth it. 

Caat


----------



## ultracare (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## rissland (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## egclimo (Feb 12, 2013)




----------

